# Red Alert 3 wirklich so schlecht?



## cooldine (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
auf der Suche nach einem neuen Echtzeitstrategiespiel bin ich im Internet auf C&C RA2 gestoßen.
Ich habs mir dann besorgt und installiert, jedoch treten bei mir extreme Grafikfehler auf (Boden flackert).
Hab zwar schon im Internet nach Lösungen gesucht und aussprobiert, die haben mir aber nicht geholfen.
Nun wollte ich fragen ob C&C RA 3 wirklich so schlecht ist wie alle sagen, bei Steam hat es immerhin einen (noch guten) Metascore von 82 und es kostet grad nur 20€.
Ich wollt nur fragen wie ihr das seht.

mfG cooldine


----------



## Crysisheld (1. April 2012)

Hallo, 

also zu den Grafikfehlern bei Red Alert 2. Da musst du den letzten Patch installieren und das Spiel im Kompatibilätsmodus ausführen (Win9 dann lief es bei mir fehlerfrei. Hast du Yuris Rache auch? 

Ich persönlich finde Red Alert 3 kein schlechtes Spiel. Du musst halt wissen, ob dir diese knallbunt Grafik gefällt. Spielerisch finde ich das Spiel sehr gut und auch Einheiten die aus Red Alert 2 mit übernommen wurden sind sehr gut umgesetzt. Das einzig wirklich schlechte Command & Conquer was mir einfällt ist Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight.


----------



## cooldine (2. April 2012)

Okay, danke, probier ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## Slasherseven (5. April 2012)

Also schlecht ist es nicht. Alarmstufe Rot 2 war gut nur was mich gestört hat war, das die gebäude zu verdammt wenig ausgehalten haben, da konnte man mit 10 Prisma- oder Apocalypsepanzern ne Basis innerhalb von Sekunden platt machen. Das ist im 3. Teil zum Glück anders! Da halten die Gebäude auch was aus. Der Typische Alarmstufe Rot-Charme ist wieder da und die Missionen und Rassen sind super gemacht und Abwechselungsreich. Nur leider haben sie für Tanja so ne blonde Tussi genommen, die von Alarmstufe Rot 2 war doch perfekt... Aber wie das im Leben ist, jeder hat ja nen anderen Geschmack^^


----------



## Mellsei (5. April 2012)

Alle C&C teile sind göttlich wenn man es mit C&C tiberian twilight vergleicht .... aber das war ja so dermaßen schlecht ... :pisset:
Red alert 3 find icy eig. echo gut =D , gründe wurden hier ja oft genug erwähnt


----------



## HomerS88 (28. April 2012)

Also ich finde es jetzt auch nicht schlecht. Aber ich muss schon zugeben, dass mit Voranschreiten der C&C Teile bei meiner "Gefällt mir" Kurve eine klare Tendenz nach unten bewegt. Die ersten Teile sind einfach unerreichbare Klassiker. Aber früher war ja eh alles besser. 

Schöne Grüße,
HomerS88


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

Ja früher war teilweise alles besser ...nur die Grafik war nicht so der burner xD


----------

